# If you are cutting in walls what size brush do you like???



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

Me i like a 3 in or 2 1/2in Wooster Flat no sash...i don't get into names of brushes..i think the 3 in is a sable..Wooster brushes and rollers is all i use..
Not just because Wooster Oh is 40 mins from were i'm from it's because their the best Period.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never used a Wooster brush. I do use the Wooster SuperFab for roller sleeves. I had just received a case and they run me about $2.50 ea. That was the foot in the door price, they will charge me $2.75 from now on.

I like the 2.5 XL-Glide Sash for most of my work. I tend to use the "flat" brush when it comes to stains or poly's. The Sash is great for cutting in. 


J


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

When I learned painting you had a four inch brush for everything, except windows, you used a three inch bush. 

So my answere is a four inch.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

2.5" wooster extra firm for interior cutting


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

It depends on the room usually. I like to use a 3", but if there are alot of small areas or little things to cut around I'll use a 2.5". Wooster all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> When I learned painting you had a four inch brush for everything, except windows, you used a three inch bush.
> 
> So my answere is a four inch.


I learned with a four inch too. We used 3-1/2 for windows. Now i use 3-1/2's for cutting and trim as well. unless it is small trim then i drop down to a 3
Most Georgia painters i have worked with use a 3 for everything.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have never used a Wooster brush.
> 
> I like the 2.5 XL-Glide Sash for most of my work.
> 
> J


Your just a Purdy homer cause your from Oregon. Sherwin bought them out so you better switch before they F them up.:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Absolutely undoubtedly 100% 2". Thank you, goodbye.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have never used a Wooster brush. I do use the Wooster SuperFab for roller sleeves. I had just received a case and they run me about $2.50 ea. That was the foot in the door price, they will charge me $2.75 from now on.
> 
> I like the 2.5 XL-Glide Sash for most of my work. I tend to use the "flat" brush when it comes to stains or poly's. The Sash is great for cutting in.
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Your just a Purdy homer cause your from Oregon. Sherwin bought them out so you better switch before they F them up.:jester:


LOL
I lived in Oregon for 20 some years and purdy has slowly been replaced by me with wooster firms. Go ahead and try one Jason you will be pleased.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

3 inch.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Im just wondering, have any of you run the clock on differnt brushes???

I see a lot of talk in here about leads, sales and so on. but not a lot on effecient production.

A two inch brush or even a two in half inch brush to cut in is not productive, sorry end of story. I have run the clock on every brush, and you end up dipping way more taking more time costing more money. using anything less then a three

I was very surprised by some of the people that answered. Production is a key essential in making money, and I will bet anyone, it is more effecient to cut in with a three or four then a two inch brush any day of the week.

This is not really ment to come across as, (im sure it is,) as i know it all, and you dont, but doesnt everyone time all their production rates and see what is the most productive??? imo a two inch brush has no buisness in the paint buisness except for the smallest of things. 

But all good if something works for you good for you. Their is always more then one way to skin a cat

thanks
dave mac


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Im just wondering, have any of you run the clock on differnt brushes???
> 
> I see a lot of talk in here about leads, sales and so on. but not a lot on effecient production.
> 
> ...


Dave

Some things arent about the clock...at least in my little world


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Im just wondering, have any of you run the clock on differnt brushes???
> 
> I see a lot of talk in here about leads, sales and so on. but not a lot on effecient production.
> 
> ...


 


Dave i agree with ya...sometimes i just need a break from the 3' and like the2.5' for a change..but hell i can cut in with a wisk broom if i had to..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Try clocking this sort of thing and drawing the lines with a 3" broom


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Im just wondering, have any of you run the clock on differnt brushes???
> 
> I see a lot of talk in here about leads, sales and so on. but not a lot on effecient production.
> 
> ...


 
Dave, I once worked with an old timer who at retirement age cleaned my clock on cutting in a small job. Me using 2 1/2 to 3 inch anglers.

At the end of the day I commented how impressed I was with the amount of work he knocked out. He said "You need to mop it on with one of these" and gave me this thick 3 inch brush. That was last time he worked for us and I still have that brush. One of the shortest and best pieces of paint wisdom I ever received. (and yes, I use that brush and ones like it!)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Scott that is one time i would brake the three out instead of the four if i was still painting. 

my guys almost never use a four.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave

What the big brush advocates are overlooking is very simple. When cutting, its not about how much paint you can carry. Its about drawing straight lines. If cutting with anything more than a 2.5, you are just creating a much fatter cut than necessary, which leads to an extra coat effect where the roller comes into the brush cut, some refer to it as hatbanding I believe. A smaller brush holds plenty of paint, and because you arent carrying a big fat bead on the edge of your cut line, the cut is much more clean and crisp. 

For those painttalk members who believe the best cut lines are taped lines (and yes, we know you are well-represented and thank you for making the real cutters here look good) just tape it off and use the biggest brush you can find and slop it on there. The floor guys show up with 6 inchers sometimes, and they are noted for their brush craftsmanship. Not so much.


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

I had a guy that worked for me he used a 31/2' sash.He would make fun of me for using a 3' flat or god forbid a 2.5' flat..But the reason why i would SMOKE him even when using a 2.5' is because i make all my moves COUNT and he didn't...so 3',4' 12' it doesn't matter...I remember seeing this old timer that i worked with for 12 years paint door frames with a 1.5' sash brush and smoke me and another painter using a 2' or 2.5' sash....


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Dave
> 
> What the big brush advocates are overlooking is very simple. When cutting, its not about how much paint you can carry. Its about drawing straight lines. If cutting with anything more than a 2.5, you are just creating a much fatter cut than necessary, which leads to an extra coat effect where the roller comes into the brush cut, some refer to it as hatbanding I believe. A smaller brush holds plenty of paint, and because you arent carrying a big fat bead on the edge of your cut line, the cut is much more clean and crisp.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Shaggy Dog said:


> I had a guy that worked for me he used a 31/2' sash.He would make fun of me for using a 3' flat or god forbid a 2.5' flat..But the reason why i would SMOKE him even when using a 2.5' is because i make all my moves COUNT and he didn't...so 3',4' 12' it doesn't matter...I remember seeing this old timer that i worked with for 12 years paint door frames with a 1.5' sash brush and smoke me and another painter using a 2' or 2.5' sash....


I know a guy who uses 7 inch roller sleeves, and rolls more square footage than most men.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Dave
> 
> What the big brush advocates are overlooking is very simple. When cutting, its not about how much paint you can carry. Its about drawing straight lines. If cutting with anything more than a 2.5, you are just creating a much fatter cut than necessary, which leads to an extra coat effect where the roller comes into the brush cut, some refer to it as hatbanding I believe. A smaller brush holds plenty of paint, and because you arent carrying a big fat bead on the edge of your cut line, the cut is much more clean and crisp.


 You took the words right out of my mouth V... actually what I was thinking.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here lately, I've been using the 3in wooster, the one thats thick like a 4in, a jaguar i think. 2 1/2 in purdy, not the sash, its a purdy second i bought from the flea market over a year ago and i dont see it retiring anytime soon(also got a 4in that day, still going strong). one question to those who paint trim with a 3in, do you use the 3in to paint that little piece of quarter-round in front of a bathtub and under kitchen cabinets, i have trouble even with a 2 1/2


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I cut in walls/ceilings with a 3 inch, but not for painting trim.


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

greensboro84 said:


> Here lately, I've been using the 3in wooster, the one thats thick like a 4in, a jaguar i think. 2 1/2 in purdy, not the sash, its a purdy second i bought from the flea market over a year ago and i dont see it retiring anytime soon(also got a 4in that day, still going strong). one question to those who paint trim with a 3in, do you use the 3in to paint that little piece of quarter-round in front of a bathtub and under kitchen cabinets, i have trouble even with a 2 1/2


 



2' Yachtsman


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Dave
> 
> What the big brush advocates are overlooking is very simple. When cutting, its not about how much paint you can carry. Its about drawing straight lines. If cutting with anything more than a 2.5, you are just creating a much fatter cut than necessary, which leads to an extra coat effect where the roller comes into the brush cut, some refer to it as hatbanding I believe. A smaller brush holds plenty of paint, and because you arent carrying a big fat bead on the edge of your cut line, the cut is much more clean and crisp.
> 
> For those painttalk members who believe the best cut lines are taped lines (and yes, we know you are well-represented and thank you for making the real cutters here look good) just tape it off and use the biggest brush you can find and slop it on there. The floor guys show up with 6 inchers sometimes, and they are noted for their brush craftsmanship. Not so much.


Scott I respectavly couldnt disagree more. I can cut in and paint almost anything including 9 over 9 windows with a four inch brush, and proudly challenged all painters back in the day, when I was in the field. 

But thats why these BB are so cool, to have differnt opions, by people with experience. I personally would love to have a one on one with any one painting, and that is typically what i would do, when someone challanged my opion. And that is how I form my opions that i now offer. I know what works for me, it may not be for every one. 

their is always more then one way to skin a cat, but im gonna find the most productive way for ME, and try to share it, if that doesnt work for you ok, but at least i know I have tried all ways and I know what works best for me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I use a 2.5 flat almost always to cut....I do not care about speed for the most part, good work takes time. I am sure there are some of you who could go faster than I and make it look just as good, but Ive tried using larger brushes to cut and it takes me longer and I just dont like them.
Also if your rolling the walls, why would you use a 4" brush...make no sense to me.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Scott I respectavly couldnt disagree more. I can cut in and paint almost anything including 9 over 9 windows with a four inch brush, and proudly challenged all painters back in the day, when I was in the field.
> 
> :thumbsup:


If you were close, I'd challange you! (just to see it and learn):notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Do much with colors?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That's a nice look.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Do much with colors?


With all the nice pics you post I wonder if your really in VT. I have been there a few times and never saw very nice houses... Must not be in the nice towns when I go up there...

Nice work!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is that a little left over blue tape on the right casing?????:whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> With all the nice pics you post I wonder if your really in VT. I have been there a few times and never saw very nice houses... Must not be in the nice towns when I go up there...


You make it sound as if you always slum it. ( of course we ARE painters) :jester: :jester: :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Is that a little left over blue tape on the right casing?????:whistling2:


You know better...shadow.

And MAK, these houses have driveways that are about a mile long. You dont see them when you are out driving around. If you werent working on them, you wouldnt know they existed. They are there. I am in Vermont, I promise.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

All good to here differnt feelings from everyone, Im just saying, my feelings, and always enjoyed backing them up on the clock with anyone who wanted to, and i will tell you i have had some very old guys put me in my place a couple of times painting french doors, but man it is so much more fun painting side by side trying to prove something. 

thanks
dave mac


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

When doing way opposite colors, I prefer a smaller brush. You don't get that roll of paint rubbin on the other color. Larger the brush, more the paint you need to brush. Doing extremely fine lines, you don't want more paint.

I used a 1.5" on this octagon. I would love to see anybody use a 3" on it. It would come out like it did the first time we did it. :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> You make it sound as if you always slum it. ( of course we ARE painters) :jester: :jester: :jester:



No, My point was didn't think there was any nice places in VT :whistling2: 

Just got email from Smugglers Notch advertising a nice family package to come back to visit VT


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> No, My point was didn't think there was any nice places in VT :whistling2:
> 
> Just got email from Smugglers Notch advertising a nice family package to come back to visit VT


Seriously. I could do this all night.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> No, My point was didn't think there was any nice places in VT :whistling2:
> 
> [/quot
> 
> Actually figured you were doing some heavy Micro brew investigating. You know, small out of the way places.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That shower curtain is hideous!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> That shower curtain is hideous!


No one said that you could buy good taste. 

Most of these pics I am throwing out here are ones that were rejected for use on our website, for reasons like ugly shower curtains.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank God the tile guy saved your ass with a nice straight grout line over the paint!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Thank God the tile guy saved your ass with a nice straight grout line over the paint!


Listen donkey, I can be in Boston by 9 am tomorrow!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Thank God the tile guy saved your ass with a nice straight grout line over the paint!


 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Listen donkey, I can be in Boston by 9 am tomorrow!


:laughing: wait I got one more ........ tsunami painting could use the wave from the casing in the bathroom for his logo ..... hahaha ...sorry ..._just kidding_


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> :laughing: wait I got one more ........ tsunami painting could use the wave from the casing in the bathroom for his logo ..... hahaha ...sorry ..._just kidding_


Laugh it up funny boy...when a pudgy dude with a 2 inch cutter comes strolling onto your jobsite tomorrow morning, it'll be time to put your money where your mouth is! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That's harsh! And funny!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*COWABUNGA!!!!!!*
*OK ....I'M DONE~*


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Seriously, you know I have respect for your work. Just messing around.:thumbsup: I doubt many of the old schoolers could hold a candle to you!


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i like to use 2.5 firm woosters ..i have tried many brushes and i used to like the thick 3 inch wooster flat brushes but they dont seem to last as well after continious washes as they are a little tougher to wash out and there are so many bristles the tend to get bea up faster...but i go back and forth from big and small on different jobs....i agree the most with vermont painter though


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> That shower curtain is hideous!



That has New England written all over it!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

"it's not how big it is, it's how you use it" 
:1eye:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> MAK-Deco said:
> 
> 
> > No, My point was didn't think there was any nice places in VT :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> LOL
> I lived in Oregon for 20 some years and purdy has slowly been replaced by me with wooster firms. Go ahead and try one Jason you will be pleased.


I'll head to ThePaintStore.com if you can give me a good recommendation on a wooster brush similar to the XL-Glide. I don't mind trying something new. I am doing an overhaul (oil primer (SF-1 by SW) on EVERYTHING but the floor.......) on a 1700sqft interior at the moment and will be cutting in sometime mid next week. Perfect timing for a new brush. I picked up the Clear Cut last week on another job and wasn't too impressed.

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I moved from the xl-glide to the pro-glide (blue bristle) HUGE difference ... much better ... it's new ... try it!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

> :laughing: wait I got one more ........ tsunami painting could use the wave from the casing in the bathroom for his logo ..... hahaha ...sorry ..._just kidding_


haha i was looking long and hard at that picture and couldn't figure what you were talking about but I clicked on the picture and zoomed in. I feel ya now.

i have been trying to use some different brushes lately. I only use purdys cause thats how I was taught. the pro extras really aren't good for interior I don't think, especially not for ceiling (bristles are too large so paint runs down and onto the handle) I always find my self going back to my 2.5 XL glide. Not the fastest because its so soft but easiest to use. Looking to pick up a Corona Chinex though. Does Wooster still make their brushcomb wirebrush tool for cleaning out brushes? I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Do you guys that like cutting in with a 2 or 2.5 inch brush, paint boxing or soffit as some call it with a 3 inch brush??? do you even own a four inch brush, please tell me you have tried all of the above and tested it it, and you were more productive with a smaller brush. Because I know a smaller brush feel better easier on the hand, but a two inch brush is only costing you money by using it. In most every application, thier may be some exceptions. 

You either beat me with your weapon ( 2 inch brush) or you use what I tell you, was my way. Their is nobobody out their using a two inch brush that is going to cut in faster or better then me, sorry. 

Not trying to argue but this is sound buisness practice, just like measuring when you estimate to be most effecient at what your doing, surprised some of you dont see that, maybe thats why I beleive a good buisness owner starts from the ground up. If your production in the field isnt effecient, you got problems from the get go, and all the marketing in world is being waisted imo. Cheers


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

i use mostly a 4" for emulsion. i thought it was pretty standard.


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Do you guys that like cutting in with a 2 or 2.5 inch brush, paint boxing or soffit as some call it with a 3 inch brush??? do you even own a four inch brush, please tell me you have tried all of the above and tested it it, and you were more productive with a smaller brush. Because I know a smaller brush feel better easier on the hand, but a two inch brush is only costing you money by using it. In most every application, thier may be some exceptions.
> 
> You either beat me with your weapon ( 2 inch brush) or you use what I tell you, was my way. Their is nobobody out their using a two inch brush that is going to cut in faster or better then me, sorry.
> 
> Not trying to argue but this is sound buisness practice, just like measuring when you estimate to be most effecient at what your doing, surprised some of you dont see that, maybe thats why I beleive a good buisness owner starts from the ground up. If your production in the field isnt effecient, you got problems from the get go, and all the marketing in world is being waisted imo. Cheers


 
Dave i have tried all of the above...3' brush is the biggest i'll use..my hand can't take a 4' all day


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> . Does Wooster still make their brushcomb wirebrush tool for cleaning out brushes? I can't find it anymore.


 
Yes, here's a picture and a link.











http://www.woosterbrush.com/products.asp?id=183


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Shaggy you bring up a very good point, I totally agree. A four inch does take some time to get used, Still a three is good imo,

I have seen a lot guys not willing to try a four, just because it does take some time to get used to. It may be harder on the body as well for us older guy's

I remember when I used to stroke out siding with a six inch brush, know that is hard on the hand and body, but man it is productive for brushing siding. Not sure my body could take eight hours of that now adays

but A two inch is just waisting time imo.


ps

I sure hope some of you guys have tried 18 " rollers lol


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I use a 2.5 Purdy Swan; I can get it sharp and it carries some paint. I find that it doesn't push the "bow wave" bead that degrades the line quality. I have and will use a 2" Swan if the situation calls for it but mostly the 2.5 gets the nod. If I need to go smaller than a 2"; I "might" consider using some tape. "Might " but probably not. Everything I do is by hand and when I use tape it just doesn't look right; plus I consider it.....cheating.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> but A two inch is just waisting time imo.


Dave

I don't _feel_ like I am wasting time everyday. You have to remember that different situations call for different tools. For your situations, a 4 inch cutting brush is the right tool for you. For mine, it would be a disaster, and vice versa.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Dave
> 
> I don't _feel_ like I am wasting time everyday. You have to remember that different situations call for different tools. For your situations, a 4 inch cutting brush is the right tool for you. For mine, it would be a disaster, and vice versa.


Scott

well said and so very true:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> ps
> 
> I sure hope some of you guys have tried 18 " rollers lol


I like a 18 inch roller, just don't get too many jobs where it is appropriate. Can't wait to get my hands on a Purdy Collossus sleeve for an 18 inch frame. Supposed to be available soon. (Roller Shoulder)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'll head to ThePaintStore.com if you can give me a good recommendation on a wooster brush similar to the XL-Glide. I don't mind trying something new. I am doing an overhaul (oil primer (SF-1 by SW) on EVERYTHING but the floor.......) on a 1700sqft interior at the moment and will be cutting in sometime mid next week. Perfect timing for a new brush. I picked up the Clear Cut last week on another job and wasn't too impressed.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:
> 
> J


Well i don't have any experience with any wooster sash brushes maybe someone that uses their sash brushes could chime in. I have been using the 3-1/2 Jaguar. I did look in paintstore.com and i would say the Wooster Ultra/Pro Extra-Firm Lindbeck  or the Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck or Wooster Ultra/Pro Extra-Firm Willow TAS I couldn't find the thickness of the brush on the site so i imagine one of those two may be like the purdy dale's and be thinner. I started using the Jaguar to replace xl swans. 


vermontpainter said:


> Dave
> 
> I don't _feel_ like I am wasting time everyday. You have to remember that different situations call for different tools. For your situations, a 4 inch cutting brush is the right tool for you. For mine, it would be a disaster, and vice versa.


Good point there is a proper tool for each job and person. I have a wide assortment of brush mostly purdys. I have many different size sash brushes as well just rarely use them. Also i am slowly breaking in a corona brush that seems to be nice too. Bottom line preference.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> I moved from the xl-glide to the pro-glide (blue bristle) HUGE difference ... much better ... it's new ... try it!


Just picked one up today. I'll check it out next week, Thanks! 

J


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

2inch or 21/2 usually will take care of it for me dude


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just picked one up today. I'll check it out next week, Thanks!
> 
> J


Loved it! I was looking for this thread when I posted to another about this brush (Por-Extra Glide)... I'll use it from now on until I find something better for my interior cut-in.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Loved it! I was looking for this thread when I posted to another about this brush (Por-Extra Glide)... I'll use it from now on until I find something better for my interior cut-in.


A lot better than the XL Glide ... isn't it! It's the best latex brush I've got now.

PB:thumbup:


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Some think it's not the brush, but who is pushing it...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bushdude said:


> Some think it's not the brush, but who is pushing it...


There is something to be said for this. I have brushes that are years old, and I cant even read the name on the handle anymore. All I know is they are all Purdy. Anyone of them, on any given day will draw the line just fine.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've been using a Purdy 2.5 inch for a year. It works great, and the more I wire brush it when cleaning, the better the grip I'm getting on the handle.


----------



## paintguy3255 (May 30, 2008)

I cut in walls with a 4" wooster, but I also keep in my pan an angled 1 1/2" sash for the corners


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

At one time I ran a lot of 4" for cut in Over the years I have drop back to a 3" just for my shoulder. To even pick up and swing a 4" all day I don't for the pain that night. but then I am getting to get to be one of the old school guys pushing 50+


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Since day one I have used a 3" flat sash for cutting walls and ceilings. Also for years used it on everything, trim, windows, etc. I reckon as I get older, I slow down, but I charge more so it evens out. I now still use a 3" for flat surfaces, but will use a 2.5" for windows or basic trim packages, and 2" for small molding and whatnot. Main my weapon of choice is still the 3" Wooster J4102 Super/Pro Badger.










I have been using Benjamin Moore branded Wooster for awhile now too. Same quality/feel, but better case price. It comes down to whatever feels good to you and gets the job done right in a reasonable time frame.

BTW, check out this thread.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

ive been trying out cutting and trim with my 4in.i like it, a good 4in(i think the purdy xl-swan) and i can do almost anything, inside or out


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

4 inch purdy or a 3 if it's got crown and it's 3 colors.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

3" sash Purdy Pro-Extra Series I haven't found any thing better.


----------

